# What is a good tricycle for a 2 yr old



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

ds just turned two. We have a couple of scoot type things and a pretty big tricycle that is too big for him now. I wanted to get him a small easy to ride tricycle to learn on. Any good ones you all know of? He is almost 25 months old. thanks


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

I found my dd does better with a balance bike I think it's the Y bike than she does with a tricycle at this point. We have a little trike, I think it's the folding one by radio flyer, but the angle makes it tough for her to pedal. I was thinking a big wheel would be better, but they are mostly too big. We have been sticking with the y bike and the radio flyer wider scooter lately, and she's enjoying them. She rides the trike once in a while, but I wish we had one with the long handle so I could help her more easily.


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

We had this for my son, the ride on classic tiny trike. He loved it and was very adept with it and could go very fast. This design is nice as the back is slim, so the heels do not bump the back wheels. My 2.2 daughter likes to use it too, but she doesnt scoot around much.

http://www.radioflyer.com/ride-ons/classic-tiny-trike.html

We picked up this trike at a yard sale last year. It was too big for her last year and now she can almost reach the peddles, but not quite enough to peddle (she is petite). But its a good size for her, and it has a trunk so she can put her treasures in it. It is a smallish trike met for 1-3 year olds

http://www.radioflyer.com/trikes/fold-2-go-trike-1.html


----------



## CanBoo (Nov 17, 2006)

Skip the trike. Kids don't learn anything on a trike and the pedal ratio is all wrong since there are no gears, no chain. They are pretty much all a pain to pedal. Do your kid a favor and get a lightweight balance bike.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

what exactly is a balance bike?


----------



## rinap (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.skuut.com/

A balance bike is a bike with no pedals that the kid can scoot along on with their feet on the ground. They have to balance (rather than having training wheels), but this is easier because they can just put their feet down.

One can make one by getting a bicycle that's the right size, then, instead of adding training wheels, just removing the pedal crank. (and then when they're ready for pedals, it can be added back)


----------



## Jen Muise (Mar 6, 2012)

We really liked Kettler products for trikes, scooters and balance bikes. Not cheap, but nicely made and will last for several kids. http://www.kettlerusa.com/toys/tricycles


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

My lo is 26m. I've been looking around. So far dd doesn't get the peddling.
With my oldest I was given a trike, but quickly moved onto a small bike with trainers. What finally got dd1 off the training wheels was using a scooter for a month. She was 6 and I felt she was ready. The scooter really helped with balance.
I plan and going straight to a scooter with dd2. Balance bike look interesting, but too $


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

DS has the Little Tikes push trike (older model of this one) that his grandparents gave him when he turned one & it has gotten a TON of use (he turned 3 a few months ago & is still using it!) This is what we use for long walks, because he can pedal on his own as much as he wants but I can push him easily when he gets tired. I don't think it's meant for such heavy use though, the front wheel is on its last legs, but otherwise it's held up well.

A friend has the Kettler trike & that's also a hit with DS. Radio Flyer one is great too... He is short so it's only been in the last 6 months or so that he's finally able to reach the pedals on most toddler trikes, except the Little Tikes one above that he's been pedaling on his own for a year or so now. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the above, but I would suggest finding one he can try out in the store to make sure he can reach & manage it. By 3yo, it seems like most kids can reach the pedals, although many of DS's same-age friends just aren't able to pedal themselves yet on ANY trike, so test it out.

DS also just got a balance bike (cheap version my friend made by taking the pedals off a yard-sale toddler bike) and he loves that. LOVES it. However, he can't make it very far (maybe half a mile) before getting tired so it's really better for the driveway/park or short walks at this point. It's nice having a few options (we have a scooter too that I found on the side of the road).


----------



## Mamita2N (Apr 13, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunRise*
> 
> We had this for my son, the ride on classic tiny trike. He loved it and was very adept with it and could go very fast. This design is nice as the back is slim, so the heels do not bump the back wheels. My 2.2 daughter likes to use it too, but she doesnt scoot around much.
> 
> ...


My almost 29 month old has the same trike in pink and she was able to ride on her own this week all the way down the block to the park, wasn't interested in riding it back but it's a start. She got it for her second birthday and has been riding it indoors and out off and on since then. Learning at her own pace.

She also has a thrifted big wheels that has a parent handle (great when they are learning to steer) and an older also thrifted version of the Tiny Trike that she mostly rode indoors to get the hang of ride on toys. I think if you're able to have more than one type it helps to give little ones options and they can build different skills and get some exercise too.

I would definitely recommend the Fold 2 Go trike for the smaller kids to learn on. Both our big wheels and the fold 2 go trike have adjustable seats that can scoot up to get her closer to the pedals. One other thing about the fold 2 go is that she did tip/fall over sideways a few times while riding this last time but I think it has to do with her not being able to turn or steer well enough. She did great falling and caught herself and of course was wearing helmet so no harm done.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rinap*
> s
> 
> http://www.skuut.com/
> ...


I really like the idea of DIY balance bike that can grow with her. Hope I can remember when lo is ready for a bigger bike.


----------



## mcoreen (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd go with a balance bike! We got Ds a Norco balance bike for his 2nd birthday. Within a month or so he could really ride. He's 3 now & just finally got the hang of pedaling a trike. A balance bike will save you from having to push & is less frustrating for the child. The Norco was nice cause it adjusts very small


----------

